# الطائرة المقاتلة المصرية القاهرة 300



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله

ممكن اى معلومات عنها لو سمحت


----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

احسنتم يا مصريين


----------



## 0yaz9 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لكن هذه الطائرة من سوف تقاتل ؟؟؟!!


----------



## ah_abogra (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=39376
فى هذا الرابط اكبر مجموعه صور للطائره وشكرا


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن الرجوع إلي الموضوع التالي هنا ، وسوف أنشر كوضوع كامل عن تصنيه وتطورات هذه الطائرة ... علاوة علي مفاجأة أخري ... 

الـمـفـاجــأة ، لا زالت في مصر طائرتين حلوان 300 نطالب بالمحافظة عليهما كتراث قومي 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------

